
IOS Xcode Starter Project - jpadilla_
http://twobitlabs.com/2012/08/kickstart-your-apps-with-the-ios-xcode-starter-project/
======
andymoe
Some nice stuff in here for sure but I would warn off the novice iOS develop
from starting with this type of template right off the bat.

